# It's been a journey...



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There's no doubt she's pregnant, suspect you might be able to feel movement quite soon. 

You have also been very lucky with the stud owner.

For those of us like me who are fairly ignorant about SLH breeds, could you tell us what breed she is, please?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I adore Siberians, congratulations I know how frustrating breeding can be, not long ago I gave up with one of my queens who failed to get pregnant.

Looking forward to seeing photographs of your litter.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations also look forward to seeing some Siberian kittens soon


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations!!!_
I cant wait to see the kitten pictures


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

And I cannot wait to share the photos with you! Hopefully she'll make a good mom


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Aw congratulations!  

I think some girls just take longer to mature enough to catch. I had a girl who despite numerous matings with two different studs didn't finally fall pregnant until she was 2 years old. I'd given up and put her in with my own stud as a last gasp effort, and she had a litter of 4! When I contacted the owners of her sisters, they too hadn't got pregnant until they were 2 years old ... Really strange. 

Good luck with your impending litter, can't wait to see photos.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations :thumbup: Hope all goes well and you soon have the patter of tiny paws.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> Cannot say about her siblings as she only had brothers and they all went to pet homes, but I know for sure her aunt and mother didn't have these problems - my girl was her mother's first litter and she is only 1 year and two months younger than her, which means her mother was succesfully bred at one year.


Yes, my girls mother never had trouble either. She had her first litter at a year old and then went on to have two further litters, so it came as a bit of a shock when her daughters appeared to be infertile. The oter two breeders (who had the sisters) and myself are all experienced breeders of many years but we were all left open mouthed by the co-incidence.

Cats eh


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello stranger  welcome back  and huge congratulations!! :thumbup:

Hope all goes well for your girl and look forward to seeing babies soon


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HofC, that is great news about your girl being pregnant! I am so pleased for you!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations! An eventful journey with hopefully a happy ending. Please keep us updated!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Update: She has shown little interest to raw meat (just the smell will usually make her go crazy). And she's been licking her bum and surrounding area continusouly. Warm nose. If this is all still just a coincidence... Well played, my girl, well played.  Have my hopes on today!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! We have heavy breathing. She wants to lay between my boyfriend and me, but is moving around all the time, as if trying to find the most comfortable position. She is kneading and purring along though. Doesn't seem too stressed, just uncomfortable. Wants me to touch her. Is hugging my arms and other body parts with her paws, resting her head on me. If you talk to her, she responds loudly either by a meow (similar to demanding food) or like a chirp, something between a meow and purr.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck! Hope it all goes smoothly, and can't wait to see the babies


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Two kittens out. Text-book birth. One of them is quite the talker  Waiting eagerly for next ones. She seems a bit confused but she's doing everything as she should so it's okay. Doesn't let me leave the room.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope mum and babies are doing well.

Congratulations you and mum :thumbup: x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

That's great news look forward to pictures


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Congratulations HofC on 4 gorgeous babies! :thumbup: Very pleased to hear all went well, and mum and babies are fine.  

Looking forward to more pics as kitties grow.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the safe arrivals :thumbup: So worth the wait I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Yummy. Can't wait to see these as they grow up!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely big healthy kits, but unless the colour is way off in the photo I can't see a blue


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

4 babies   so pleased all went well and mum and babies are doing well


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations

Beautiful babies.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Lovely big healthy kits, but unless the colour is way off in the photo I can't see a blue


What'd you reckon then? I've had both my (much more experienced than me, 10 years in breeding and more) mentors asked and they separately said blue.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> What'd you reckon then? I've had both my (much more experienced than me, 10 years in breeding and more) mentors asked and they separately said blue.


Adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> What'd you reckon then? I've had both my (much more experienced than me, 10 years in breeding and more) mentors asked and they separately said blue.


It's the lighting in the first photo  didn't appear blue on my screen either.

congratulations, glad all went well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> It's the lighting in the first photo  didn't appear blue on my screen either.
> 
> congratulations, glad all went well.


Yes, looks blue now with (I think) the flash! It's a huge kitten as well unless you have really really tiny hands.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I have normal sized hands thank you very much!  The blue one is the biggest! Birth weight was 126-127g.  One of my mentors said that the blue one looks like a classic tabby girl! It was the only kitten that I wasn't sure about regarding sex. Strange enough, I thought boys are usually larger in weight, but I know it's not the rule so... Besides, my girl is much bigger than her lover-boy  Otherwise I'm pretty sure we have two black boys and a black tabby girl.

Black tabby girl, AKA "the screamer" - she is LOUD and has been since the moment she came out 









Mother and this baby <3


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful babies. Congratulations! Happy that everything worked out wonderfully at last!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to all! We have been really blessed I must say that we had a smooth birth. SO now that I got some sleep and everything is okay with the litter I can properly introduce the parents to you!

My girl:









The boyfriend (stud ):









And now the reason why the stud's owner decided he is happier living with us... 































































Summer coated:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Well that certainly is a love match , no doubting his affection for her or hers for him  Stunningly beautiful cats , and the kitts are adorable and HUGE . Love the pics , the B&W one is fab .................. Congratulations :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Absolutely beautiful babies :001_wub:
Those two look like they adore each other, gorgeous!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow what a treat HofC!

Stunningly beautiful cats! :001_wub::001_wub: How lovely for them to be able to live together. :thumbsup:

Gorgeous kittens!

Fabulous photos!


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Great news! Babies are beautiful, your queen and the stud are adorable. just out of interest what happens now once the kits go, does he stay living with her? if so how do you stop her becoming pregnant too quickly? Don't know why I'm asking, just curious <nosy>, thanks.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the post, but welcome back and with such fantastic news! Many many congratulations. Absolutely gorgeous kittens and the parents are stunning :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mum and dad are stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Beautiful photos :001_wub:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(Deleted...)


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

HeartofClass said:


> He does stay. The breeder/owner never even requested any money for the mate or him. First she told us to wait until my girl's pregnant and then we'll take care of the stud fee. And then when we agreed he stays with me, she gave me his papers & wanted what in return? "Oh, just take care of him dearly, take him to a show now and then, I'll be happy to see him being showed, and let me know if you'd ever decide to mate him out with some other female." She really is a blessing to us, I don't think we'd ever have a litter otherwise. She chatted with me online all through the birth because I was so nervous!
> 
> We were considering putting him on suprerolin for some time after the mate, but now that it took so long, his (initial) owner has decided to bring him a girl to mate with. As far as I know my girl, she will go into heat firstly in february, and then june/may. For the february heat my girl will be staying at home, and then later we'll see when she'll be ready for another litter. Separating them is not a problem as I can always move either of them back home temporarily, they're used to moving and it doesn't stress them out (I've moved on my own, but am still just 75km from home).
> 
> Our black boy weighed 158g today and opened his eyes yesterday, less than 60 hours after he was born!


Thank you, what a lovely story, the kitten is beautiful- congratulations!


----------

